# Thailand Betta Show



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Watch The Great betta competition in Thailand "Home of bettas " real time live streaming Video on Thailand betta society page on Face book 
- Saturday February 6th 16.00 pm - 18.00 pm ICT (Benching in day)
- Sunday February 7th 9.00 am - 20.00 pm ICT (judging day )
- Monday February 8th (Trophies presentation ceremony) 12.00 - 18.00 pm ICT


----------

